# Info sur le non paiement du salaire des AssMats



## isa19 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 ce matin aux infos j'ai entendu que le mois prochain sera étudié un amendement de la S.Sociale pour que ce soit l'URSAFF qui rémunèrent directement les assmat vu que les impayés des parents se multiplient malgré les prudhommes gagnés par les assmat.
Avez vous entendu cela aussi


----------



## Ladrine 10 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Non rien vu sur ce sujet pour le moment
Hummm j'attend de voir le micmac pour que cela fonctionne correctement
Mais pourquoi pas sa éviterait de nombreux problème effectivement


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Tout comme lardine 10 je n' ai pas du tout entendu parler de cela
Par contre au info de hier soir j' ai entendu que pour les PE qui emploi une Assmat pour leur enfant de 6 ans et + il retoucherons le crédit d impôt  tout les mois ( je crois que c est a partir du mois prochain )  pour les enfants de moins de 6 ans sa sera mis en place en 2024


----------



## isa19 (21 Septembre 2022)

Ca a été redit sur RMC il y  a 10 mn.


----------



## Nana29120 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , 
Oui c’est exact et applicable dès janvier 2024!


----------



## isa19 (21 Septembre 2022)

CA NE PEUT PA ËTRE APPLICABL FAUT DABORD QUE 9A PASSE AU PARLEMENT MOIS PROCHAIN ET QUE CE SOIT VOTE.


----------



## Nanou91 (21 Septembre 2022)

Coucou la Sablaise : 
Oui j'ai entendu les grandes lignes du projet de réforme.
Actuellement, les parents paient les ass mat, puis en mai lors de leur déclaration de revenus, ils indiquent ce qui reste à charge pour la garde d'un enfant, et ils ont un crédit d'impôts de 50%  qui leur est soit remboursé, soit déduit de leur impôt (limité à 1150 €) l'année d'après.

Là ça a déjà un peu changé, le crédit d'impôt leur est remboursé partiellement 3 fois dans l'année.

Ils veulent innover : les parents paieraient juste 50% du salaire à l'URSSAF et c'est l'Urssaf qui paierait ensuite la totalité du salaire à l'ass mat. Ça va être mis en place des 2023 pour les enfants de plus de 6 ans et au 1er janvier 2024 pour les moins de 6 ans.

un truc m'interpelle malgré tout. Actuellement, même si le parent a un reste à charge de 5000 euros, en fin de compte, les impôts ne retiennent que 2300 max par enfant et font un crédit d'impôt de 50% soit 1150 euros max. Donc là, s'ils ne facturent que 50% aux parents, prennent les autres 50% en charge pour payer l'ass mat, quand le montant a atteint les 1150 euros (donc peut-être au bout de 3/4 ou 5 mois), il se passe quoi ? ? ? L'employeur est prélevé à 100%, ou on lui repasse la main pour payer son ass mat... ?
Est-ce une façon de généraliser PAJEMPLOI+ de force pour les ASS MAT ?


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Ce qui est certain c'est que l'AM n'a aucun intérêt particulier à accepter d’adhérer à PAJEmploi + tant que ce service ne garantie pas pour autant le versement du salaire à l'AM.

Un salaire garantie par l'état? 
Pourtant nous ne sommes pas salariées par l'état, loin s'en faut.
Ça parait beau mais quelles conséquences pour nous?
J'attends de voir pour me faire mon idée mais ...


----------



## Pioupiou (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Effectivement cela pose plus de questions que de réponses.
La déclaration sera toujours à la charge de l'employeur, mais en cas de contestation des sommes versées c'est pas l'URSAFF qui reglera les litiges.


----------



## liline17 (21 Septembre 2022)

Pour répondre à Griselda, j'aime bien Pajemploi + car à chaque action du PE, je reçois une notification, quand il déclare déclare le salaire, suis avertie de la date où le salaire sera versé et autre point, le PE moins d'intérêt à ne pas me payer, car il ne recevra pas la CMG.
A condition de ne pas se désabonner du service


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout bien compris mais un PE ne paie pas son ass mat et bien Hop on lui soustrait de ses allocations familiales ou même sur ses salaires non mais ho !certains savent dire à leur ass mat "je suis votre employeur (ou patron oh le vilain mot !) " alors qu'ils assument et paient ce qu'ils doivent et si il y a un soucis de paiement on les ponctionne !!!


----------



## liline17 (21 Septembre 2022)

j'ai trouvé un article qui en parle, 1 député a constaté que ce problème était en fait assez fréquent, il a donc déposé un amendement qui sera débattu le mois prochain, 4 autres députés avaient aussi posé des questions au gouvernement sur ce sujet.
On va parler de nous, mais en cette période de crise financière, je ne rêve pas trop.
Le premier point à respecter pour nous, c'est de travailler pour des PE solvables, puis de faire signer le contrat par les 2 parents.
Les cassos, il faut s'en méfier, dès qu'ils n'ont plus besoin de nous (perte de leur travail provisoire, ou place en crèche....) ils nous virent sans ménagement et parfois nous menacent pour ne pas avoir à nous payer, ils s'en fichent, ils ont l'habitude de tirer la corde de tous les côtés


----------



## liline17 (21 Septembre 2022)

voici sa première action:
M. ..... attire l'attention de M. le ministre des solidarités, de l'autonomie et des personnes handicapées au sujet des salaires impayés des assistantes maternelles.

Face à des parents employeurs peu scrupuleux, ces assistantes maternelles se retrouvent en grande difficulté financière alors que le tribunal leur a donné gain de cause.

En effet, les employeurs perçoivent une allocation versée par la caisse d'allocations familiales (CAF) : « prestation d'accueil du jeune enfant (PAJE) » qui ne peut être saisie en cas de procédure judiciaire entre parents employeurs et assistantes maternelles puisque l'article L. 533-4 du code de la sécurité sociale précise que ces « prestations familiales sont incessibles et insaisissables sauf pour le recouvrement des prestations indûment versées à la suite d'une manœuvre frauduleuse ou d'une fausse déclaration de l'allocataire ».

Par conséquent, les assistantes maternelles ne peuvent avoir recours à un huissier et se retrouvent démunies.

Elles sont donc dans l'incapacité de récupérer leurs salaires.
Aussi, il souhaiterait savoir quelles mesures le Gouvernement envisage de prendre pour assurer le salaire des assistantes maternelles.



En attente de réponse du Ministère des solidarités, de l'autonomie et des personnes handicapées.


----------



## Capri95 (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour !
Pour ma part j'adhère à Pajemploi+ avec tout mes contrats.
Tout comme Liline17 ( qui cela dit au passage à un très beau chapeau !) j'ai une notification et la date à laquelle sera versé mon salaire ainsi que le montant.
Le montant qui est prélevée sur le compte de l'employeur est le reste à charge pour lui. C'est psychologique mais avoir à donner 800 euros qui seront remboursé plus tard contre le fait d'être débité de 180-200 euros + ou - c'est quand même moins "choquant" si je puis dire.

Un exemple qui n'a rien à voir mais.. vous avez déjà vu des prix à 4,99£ tout ce termine par 99 et bien les commerçants le font exprès ! car pour beaucoup de gens ce n'est pas 5£ mais 4,99£ ! donc le seuil psychologique n'est pas franchit.


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

A ponctionner sur la CAF pas compliqué !!! c'est vite vu ... les PE qui ne paient pas leur ass mat trouvent bien des sous pour aller à Mc Do ou payer des jouets à leurs gamins ... j'en connais !!!


----------



## Capri95 (21 Septembre 2022)

tu oublie les portables dernier cris ( I phone dernier modèle hein !) les cigarettes !


----------



## angèle1982 (21 Septembre 2022)

Oui si on cherche bien Capri ils trouvent bien quand ils veulent mais pas pour la nounou !!!


----------



## ChantalGoya (28 Septembre 2022)

Problème fréquent et pas récent.... Il y a une dizaine d'année, je suis allée au prud'hommes pour des impayés.
Parent non solvable
J'ai gagné mais je n'ai rien reçu

Je l'avais mauvaise parce que gagné ne paye pas les factures 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Stina76 (28 Septembre 2022)

Pajemploi + paye les AM directement sauf s'ils ont des impayés avec les PE (puisqu'ils leur preleve la différence entre salaire et cmg) et nous on risque de ne jamais voir notre argent. Il devrait y avoir un fond solidaire après prud'hommes qui garantie aux AM d'avoir au minimum leur salaire impayé


----------



## Ladrine 10 (28 Septembre 2022)

Comme n'importe quelle employé
Quand une société ferme dépôt de bilan
C'est un fond de solidarité ou chaque employeur cotise qui prend le relais pour que tout les employés touche leur dû
Nous sommes les seuls à ma connaissance qui luttons autant pour récupérer notre argent ou documents
Autres exemples un PE Envoi l'attestation a pôle emploi juste avec démission au lieu de licenciement
S'il veut embêter son AM en étant Poli
Essayé de leur faire comprendre la situation
Impossible privé pendant 4 mois
Juste sur la bonne fois d'une personne
En ce moment sa bouge beaucoup 
Plusieurs AM essai de faire entendre notre voix


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Au contraire je pense que pour l'employeur ne payer que le reste à charge c'est transparent, et surtout, rien de choquant à connaître et à savoir quel est le salaire de ta salariée.
Ils ne font quasi plus rien ces employeurs. On les a complétement assistés. Dédouanés de leurs rôles.

Je ne suis pas pour pajemploi + pour au moins cette raison. Toujours ce tiers pajemploi entre nous. Avec toutes les bêtises émanants de leurs services. Ursaff, guère mieux.


----------

